# Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter



## Tim E. (8. Apr. 2013)

Hallo liebe Community
ich bin schon eine Weile in diesem Forum,aber über meinen Teich habt ihr von mir nicht wirklich etwas erfahren...
Nun habe ich meinen Teich aufgedeckt, es sind keine Verluste zu beklagen und ich hoffe meine Fische bleiben weiterhin wohl auf  (auf dem einen Bild ist ein Teil meiner großen Rasselbande zu sehen)

Hier ein par gerade eben geschossene Bilder für euch

Was meint ihr zu meinem Teich?
Ist etwas verbesserungswürdig? (dieses Jahr wird noch ein wenig umgestaltet...)

Wenn ihr  Fragen habt zum Teich oder allgemein zu mir, gebe ich euch hiermit auch die Möglichkeit diese zu stellen


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

 Das ist schön, dass Du Deinen Teich vorstellst, aber ein Thread reicht dafür doch, oder?
Den anderen lösche ich dann mal.


----------



## Tim E. (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Ja entschuldige bitte das war ein Versehen:sorry


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Hi, Tim 
Find ich schön Deinen Teich. 
Was hast Du für Fische drin?
Seit gestern ist ja nun hier im  nördlichen Umland von Berlin auch endlich der Frühling angekommen.
Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich ( im letzten Frühjahr angelegt). Hatte ihn im Winter mit Noppenfolie abgedeckt. Die Fischis haben alle überlebt, sogar die Schleierschwänze
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lotta (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Hey, ihr Beiden
@ Tim, einen schönen Teich hast du da! Auch die Brücke gefällt mir sehr gut.
Hast du den Teich selber angelegt?  oder haben die Eltern n bissel geholfen?
@ Goldkäferchen,
schöne Fotos, aber es wäre Toll, wenn du dein Profil "updaten" würdest
Welche und wieviele Fische hast denn du mittlerweile, in deinem schönen Teich?
:cu


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Hallo Tim, 
bißchen wenig an Pflanzen für meinen Geschmack, oder passten die icht mit aufs Bild ?
Auf Bild 5, die Pagode, die passt jaar nicht da hin !
Die würde in meinem Garten viel besser aussehen


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Hallo Goldkäferchen und alle übrigen, die mit dem Gedanken spielen...

das hier ist das Thema, in dem Tim seinen Teich vorstellt. Wenn Ihr Euren Teich vorstellen möchtet, macht das bitte entweder in Eurem Thread oder postet in passenden Themen, wie z.B. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38021

Danke.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Hallo, Christine 
Hab' gedacht, das Thema war "Teich erwacht nach langem Winter", deshalb die Bilder hier.
Hallo,  Sabine 
Inzwischen sind es 35 Fische, (Goldorfen, Shubunkis, Schleierschwänze und Goldfische).
Von den Pflanzen ist so gut wie garnichts zu sehen, der Winter war zu lang und zu kalt. Na, abwarten....
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## willi1954 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo, Christine
> Hab' gedacht, das Thema war "Teich erwacht nach langem Winter", deshalb die Bilder hier.
> Hallo,  Sabine
> ...



Genau das habe ich auch verstanden und wunder mich über die __ barsche Reaktion der Mod...hmm


----------



## lotta (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

 Willi, Goldkäferchen und Tim,
genau SO hatte ich das auch verstanden
SCHADE, dass hier  oft, mit so strengen und harten Kannonen geschossen wird,
 wenn man nur freundlich antworten  und das Forum am Laufen halten will


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Goldkäferchen, Willi, Lotta,

dann lest den allerersten Beitrag von Tim noch mal genau durch, dann stellt Ihr fest, dass es um seinen Teich geht.

__ Barsch ist übrigens anders, barsch wäre z.B. : "Lotta, keine Sorge, das Forum bleibt auch so am Laufen."


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

[OT]äh gabs da nicht Boardregeln ? 




> Entscheidungen der Administratoren und Moderatoren dieses Forums sind VERBINDLICH und sind im Forum NICHT zu diskutieren! Bei Fragen und Unklarheiten ist sich in Form einer privaten Nachricht an den entsprechenden Administrator/Moderator zu wenden.




Wär nett wenn Ihr das per PN klären würdet, sonst ist der Thread bald nicht mehr lesbar. 

Danke 

Wuzzel[/OT]


----------



## Tim E. (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*


Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen zu meinem Teich.

@Goldkäferchen: Also in dem Teich sind zur Zeit 15 Koi und 2 Blue __ Shubunkin (Schleierschwänze)
@Lotta: Natürlich haben meine Eltern da geholfen, als ich den Teich angelegt habe war ich schließlich erst 12  
@Jolantha: Zu den Pflanzen... Die sollten im keller überwintern, aber naja ohne Licht dort unten kannst du dir ja den Zustand der Pflanzen selber ausmalen. Neue Pflanzen werden sofort wieder angeschafft wenn es die Temperaturen erlauben & vielleicht auch noch ein Koi (mir fehlt noch ein schöner Tancho) Der muss noch her!! 
p.s Die Pagode ist nur eine die andere durfte in der Garage ihr Winterquartier aufschlagen (


----------



## Tim E. (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Mein Paps iúnd ich planen jetzt auch noch einen Wasserfall uswuswuswusw...

Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt nochmal ein par Fotos schießen und einen neuen Thread machen oder hier noch mit "reinstecken" 
Wäre das 'ne Idee???


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Hi, Tim
Das wäre toll, wenn Du noch ein paar Bilder zeigen könntest. Ich habe auch einen kleinen Wasserfall oder besser gesagt "Sprudelstein". Wenn es wärmer wird, mach' ich ihn an und werde ihn dann mal in meiner Rubrik "Teich vom Goldkäferchen" vorstellen . Don't worry, be happy...   Kann Dir dann auch noch ein paar Ratschläge wegen der Pflanzen geben, aber es ist noch zu kalt.
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen
:gdaumen


----------



## Tim E. (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*


Also wenn ihr mir einen Rat zu den Pflanzen geben würdet wäre ich sehr dankbar...
Mein Teich ist nämlich bis zu 2,30m tief und deshalb recht schwer zu bepflanzen!
Ich freue mich über jede Empfehlung, jeden Rat usw.

Danke


----------



## Tim E. (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

Hallo,
nicht vielleicht noch jemand eine Meinung zum Teich?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Tims Teich erwacht nach langem Winter*

hallo, Tim
Guck doch mal in mein User-Album, da siehst Du z.B. einen kleinen Wasserfall, den du ja evtl. auch an Deunem teich machen wolltest. 
Wegen Deiner Pflanzen kannst Du  mal anklicken: www.fossilien-laden.de/garten/Hobby.htm
Viel Spaß an Deinem Teich. Stell' doch auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein.
Grüße aus dem Berliner Umland
Goldkäferchen
:cu


----------

